# Katie - bleeding from her bum (long and rambling)



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, Kim, I'm so sorry! I'll be keeping your Katie in my thoughts.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Your job right now is to relax. She is somewhere where she will get the best care possible. Hopefully it is just the veggie mix that has upset her digestive system and once she gets it all out she will feel much better.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry Katie and your family are going through this. It does sound like she was straining too much. Is it possible she ate something sharp? Hoping that it is nothing major and just alittle bit of irritation.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers for Katie...I hope she is ok. Update when you can.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this. Sending healing thoughts and positive vibes Katie's way. I'm hoping that this will pass quickly and she will be back home 100% healthy very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Praying for Katie.
How old is Katie?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope she's OK! 

Could she have torn something?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you for the positive thoughts and prayers everyone! I know deep inside that she is in good hands, but I hate not being there to stroke her and just hold her. That is my instinct as her mummy!



Karen519 said:


> Praying for Katie.
> How old is Katie?


Katie will be 5 in March. Otherwise, she is a very healthy, happy pup. 

KIm


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Katie`s in my thoughts. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Megora said:


> I hope she's OK!
> 
> Could she have torn something?


 
I am unsure about that at this point. The vet said we would wait 24 hours to see if things settled with fluids and antibiotics and if not, we would do x-rays. At this point, she felt has some internal swelling (likely colon), so she wanted to take a wait and see approach. I did ask that they call me if there are any changes to her vitals. That way I could authorize x-rays or the like sooner, rather than later.

Again, many thanks 

She is such a good little girl!

Kim


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying that Katie gets better real soon and can come home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I had some answers for you but I will keep Katie in my prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Kim, please know I am praying for Katie and you.

You are a great dog mom and I know you are on top of this situation.

I know having her in good hands helps the stress level a bit but not completely.

This is obviously a lower intestinal tract issue, I know firsthand how disconcerting it is to see a Golden friend pass blood out the rectum.

I bet she comes home to you soon and gets through this no problem. You know your stuff so any advice I have to offer you already know.

I agree with the 24hr wait and see approach and hope she did not get into something that requires surgery.

And even if that does turn out to be the case, she is young and veterinary science has come a long way and much better than it was 20yrs ago.

She will be OK.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Kim....keeping you and Katie in my thoughts!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since it is fresh red blood, I think I would ask them to do an xray or ultrasound to make sure their is not anything in her system blocked or punctured. Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts from Bonnie, Clyde, Calvin, Hobbes and Dawn....keep us posted!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry Katie is not feeling well. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you so much, everyone 

Checking these messages keeps me hopeful when the stress feels like it is about to boil over! 

I just got off the phone with the vet clinic, and they said that Katie has had one more bout of bloody diarrhea. And as much as I hate being apart from her, I know she is in the best care possible.

They mentioned her vitals were still very good. She is apparently being such a good girl that they're just letting her hang out with the girls lying at their feet. They usually crate them, but she is being her super-lovable self, so they're spoiling her! I don't know why, but that made me so happy. Katie is not crated at home, so the thought of her in the crate was worrying me as much as the diarrhea / bleeding itself. 

They said I could call anytime for an update. I know the vet on call is off at 8PM, so I will call again around 6PM for an update and I will ask if I can speak with the vet. If she is still bleeding a lot at that time, I will ask them to do an x-ray to ensure there is nothing tearing at the lining.

Again, many thanks. I feel so blessed to have you all in our corner. What a great community we have here! xx

Kim


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Katie will be in my prayers tonight.
She is at the best possible place for now. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I read a little of this on FB. I'm so sorry you are going through this with Katie. We had a dog when I was in high school that ate a bone and it tore something inside and she was bleeding through the rectum. I pray that it was nothing sharp that Katie ate. Hopefully it's something that has irritated her pancreas and will heal with medication. Keeping you and Katie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"_They mentioned her vitals were still very good. She is apparently being such a good girl that they're just letting her hang out with the girls lying at their feet. They usually crate them, but she is being her super-lovable self, so they're spoiling her! I don't know why, but that made me so happy_. "

Of course it makes you happy - it makes ME happy.
I hope it resolves quickly. She isn't taking any NSAIDs is she? That's the only thing I know caused some bleeding in Copper's colon.
Good thoughts and prayers for you and your little girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Did they do xrays and radiographs on Katie?
Could she have swallowed something?
Glad she is at vet where they are watching her and spoiling her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

No advice to add, but holding you and your girl in my thoughts and prayers.

Lucy


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm happy Katie is getting loved and spoiled at the vet clinic instead of in a crate! She probably thinks she's at a party or something with all the attention she's getting...and that's got to be some relief knowing she's not worried and stressed in a crate. 

Hoping she makes a speedy recovery and is home in no time! Maybe you need to bribe her into getting better? When Ranger had his knife tip incident, I told him I'd buy him 2 new toys if he pooped it out without a problem. The next day, his x-ray was clean and he had Sammy Snake and Martha the Martian in his bed when he got home. 

In all seriousness, you have a great plan for calling the vet before she leaves in case you need to say yes to the x-rays - glad you're thinking things through and not panicking. Hugs to you (and Katie, of course) during this stressful time!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Will be waiting on an update....fingers crossed its nothing...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thinking of you.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Thinking of you and your Katie tonight...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yikes! I just found this. If the blood is red enough to mistake for blood from a cut, the problem is pretty far down the line, and that's probably a good thing. The original symptoms sounded like giardia, but it progressed to a level of bleeding I haven't heard of being caused by an intestinal parasite.

I'm really at a loss because it doesn't sound like a perforation either. My best guess is severe irritation caused by an infection or parasite. I'm not a vet, though!

Mostly I'm throwing a few things out there because I very badly want to be able to help and I really can't aside from saying that our thoughts are with you tonight. I'm sure she'll be fine, and it warms my heart to think that she's being spoiled by the vets and techs. She probably thinks she's at some kind of dog summer camp or resort for the night.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she is spoiled by the techs and not in the crate. That has to help relieve both of yours stress. Hopefully they will have some answers for you very soon. praying hard for you.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh no! I hope everything turns out just fine, and my thoughts are definitely with you and Katie!! ((HUGS))


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh no! Poor you. I hope for a speedy diagnosis and a quick recovery.

Just had to rush one of the cats at the shelter to the vet for blood and diarrhea a couple of days ago. Metron, dewormer and bland diet has taken care of it. Hope for a similarly easy treatment for your girl.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you! 
Has she ever had any anal gland problems? That could be the source of the blood. That's my input. Keep us updated!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Come on Katie....get better soon...!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Kim, I am so worried about Katie.. I just saw this! Hope she can get xrayed tonight. There is someone there all night right?
Poor baby and poor you!!! Sending prayers!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts that Katie is well and home soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers and healing thoughts coming from here.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Kim, hoping you got to speak to the vet before he/she leaves for the night. Please give us an update when you can. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm praying for Katie and for you. I'm so sorry and hope they can find the cause. 

By any chance does she chew sticks? Our first Golden had a blood issue from doing that once--it was scary but he was fine. No more sticks for our pups after that though. 

Someone else mentioned anal sacs/glands. I've heard of anal sacs rupturing but I'm sure the e-vet would have already checked for that. 

Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you!!! I know Katie will be ok.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Bumping for more news....


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you so much to everyone for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers all day! I cannot tell you how much all this kindness has helped me! It's been a long and trying day, and I haven't really known what to do with myself. For a minute or two I will forget what is happening and then I will think of it, and I will catch my breath...and my heart starts to race.
I know ultimately that she is at the best place she can be right now. For if anything was to go wrong, they could react immediately.

I just got off the phone with the vet, who called me before her shift ended. She said that Katie continues to do really well. In fact, she hasn't had any further bleeding and/or diarrhea since shortly after we left her today. So that is all positive news. Nor has she been straining at all when she is outside.

I asked her again about doing an x-ray to see if there was any tears and/or obstructions, and she did not feel it was warranted at this point given how well she is doing (and responding to the current protocol). She is not presenting with any additional bleeding or straining, so she doesn't feel that an obstruction fits the bill. I did ask her to do a fecal smear if she was to have anymore diarrhea. That way we could definitely rule out any parasites. She also doesn't feel that parasites are to blame, as she mentioned mature dogs usually have the immune strength to fight them off. But she agreed that a fecal smear was a good idea (so thank you for the suggestion!) Overall, at this point she is leaning toward a bad episode of digestive upset or a bug of some sort. Based on how she is responding, doesn't indicate anything more serious at this point.

Apparently the receptionist has fallen in love with her, and wants to take her home! So that is all very nice, as I know she is being fussed over. And she loves to be cuddled and loved! 

I will call again before bed to make sure she continues to do well. I also asked her to ensure that the staff that takes over, are aware that I want to be called if there are any changes to her vital signs. Overall, the conversation made me feel a whole lot better. I still wish I could be the one fussing over her, but I know that she is in the right hands at the moment.

I will try to answer some of your questions:



coppers-mom said:


> She isn't taking any NSAIDs is she? That's the only thing I know caused some bleeding in Cooper's colon.


No, thankfully she isn't on any NSAID's!



Karen519 said:


> Could she have swallowed something?


Right now, they are not ruling anything out, but based on how she is responding to the medication and fluids, they think it is unlikely. She will continue to be closely monitored and they know I will authorize any x-rays that are necessary should the need arise!




Rainheart said:


> Has she ever had any anal gland problems? That could be the source of the blood.


She hasn't had any real anal gland issues to date. One of my first thoughts was an anal gland issue, as the bleeding seemed to be isolated to the left pants. And it also had the tell tale fishy odour. BUT she had been licking at the area and I think she might have self expressed the gland. That was the first thing the vet checked and she did not see any visible signs of irritation on the glands. When she did the finger test, her whole finger came out bloody, so that is why she suspected something more internal or in the rectum as opposed to the glands. That was an excellent suggestion, thank you!



Debles said:


> There is someone there all night right?


Deb, yes, thankfully there is a vet tech and a vet there overnight. It is a 24 hour clinic. We hope the next shift looks after her as well as the first shift did. They all seemed to treat her so very well!



Dallas Gold said:


> By any chance does she chew sticks? Our first Golden had a blood issue from doing that once--it was scary but he was fine. No more sticks for our pups after that though.


She does from time to time chew sticks, but she usually spits anything out. But she hasn't chewed one in a while. But we definitely watch her very closely with sticks. I have heard of one too many mishaps!

---

Thank you all once again. All the well wishes help! They have helped to keep me calm(er) all day! Let's hope this is an episode of IBS and it doesn't turn any more serious.

I will keep everyone in the loop if I hear more, in the meantime the prayers and well wishes help so much 

I hope you all had great weekends! Give all your pups kisses from me!

Kim


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that all seem OK at the present and she is in good caring hands. I hope that news lets you get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It sounds like the vet is on top of everything and that Katie is getting lots of love and attention. I will check back in the morning to see how she is doing. I hope that you are able to get some sleep. I know how hard it is when your baby is at the hospital. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. Hugs...Cathy and Gunner


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Just read this thread, glad that Katie is doing better already!

Definitely will keep her in my thoughts.. Hang in there!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Just FYI, fecal smears can give false negatives for parasites. If it's giardia or coccidia, it'll probably flare back up in a couple of weeks if it's not treated. That'll be a big clue if it happens.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Boy, what a day you (and she) have had! At least things seem to be improving. I have nothing to add but wanted you to know that we're keeping you and Katie in our prayers. They can sure scare us!

Will be looking for an update in the morning.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the tough day....but so glad the staff is spoiling her. 

I am curious to hear what the final diagnosis is.....we had a similar episode with Belle. She was fine one day and the next morning she had blood out the bum...to the ER vet, etc. Belle was also dehydrated. A few blood readings were slightly off, but nothing enough to make a diagnosis other than just a freak episode. Within 24 hours of fluids, etc all was fine.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to hear Katie's doing well and improving!! Thank goodness! I'll keep you and katie in my thoughts and hope she's home and ready to get fussed over by you tomorrow!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad to hear that Katie is feeling better and that the staff kept her with them today. I'm sure the evening staff will treat her well and she will get a good nights rest. Like you, I will be happy when she is home and feeling 100% again. Please give her a hug and kiss from me and Mr. C.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh shoot, I am just seeing this now. I am so sorry, but very happy she seems to be doing better. I had my old girl Cedar, go through an episode of IBS while we were snowed in at Club Gold. Very scary watching her spray out bloody poop (sorry:yuck every hour in the white snow. She recovered just fine, although I had to keep her on a bland diet after that. Katie is young and fit, hoping she will make a very speedy recovery. Prayers and good thoughts being sent to all of you.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:smooch:


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Gosh!! I am so sorry. I just read this thread!! 

I am sending lots of prayers,hugs and kisses for Katie.

Get well soon girl!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping for some good news this a.m.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Prayers for all of you. My Frazier had bloody stools when I first rescued him. he was 2-3 years old then. It was diagnosed as stress induced colitis, he was given meds ( flagyl or metronidazole) and was fine in a few days. Stress can come from anything at all including food intolerances. Hopefully it's just a tummy or bowel infection and she will be back to her old self really soon. (( hugs to all ))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Praying for Katie!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

First of all, and once again, thank you to everyone for the well wishes and prayers. 
I just got off the phone with the vet, and Katie continues to do really well. She ate some food this morning - it was funny, the vet actually feared that she might not have an appetite. I guess Katie shocked her by inhaling the food! Go figure. The vet had a good laugh about that!

Since yesterday, she still hasn't had any additional diarrhea or bleeding ... so that is excellent news. She said her stool seems to be firming up based on the rectal exams she has performed. 

And the best news!! She says Katie is stable enough to come home!! YAY. So I will pick her up at 12PM EST ... and I should have more information for how to manage at home.

I am sure she will have a course of antibiotics. But I am just so happy she will be with me! 

Thank you again for all the out pouring of support. Looks like little Katie is going to be fine!!   

Kim


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope Katie continues to do well and you all can put this scary crisis behind you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah! Glad she is coming home today.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderful news, Kim!:artydude:artydude:artydudeDoing the Happy Dance!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my, I just saw this thread. I am so happy that Katie is doing well and can come home today . Sending prayers her recovery continues and this NEVER happens again.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great news Kim!!! Glad to hear Katie is much better, and I hope she continues to stay well.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great news.......Glad to hear Katie is better and coming home to be cuddled by her mommy!!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am so glad things are looking better.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh yay!! That news just made my day! I'm sooo happy Katie is doing better and gets to go home to kisses and "spoiling" time! SO happy! Great news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

I am DOING THE HAPPY DANCE THAT Katie is better and you are picking her up shortly!!!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Oh yay!! That news just made my day! I'm sooo happy Katie is doing better and gets to go home to kisses and "spoiling" time! SO happy! Great news!


Oh and, when I was thinking of her last night, I was bribing her. So of course, there is a pet store on the drive home - so we will stop for a little (or big) something for her. Just like you suggested!

Thanks


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news! 
They sure do like to scare us, don't they??? 
Give her lots of extra cuddling today!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

doing the snoopy dance for katie


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So glad to hear that Katie will be back in your arms today.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope you were able to get your girl away from the receptionist! Now you get to spoil her at home.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking forward to some pictures of you spoiling Ms. Katie....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Katie is doing well and coming home.
Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you EVERYONE!!
Katie is back home (!!!), already sleeping on her favourite spot! She seems a little tired, which is natural after the stress of the past 24-hours ... but she was her spirited little self when I picked her up! Katie tends to spin when she get excited, and her spinning was so crazy that she was knocking into everything. She's such a little character!

We still don't really have a firm diagnosis for what exactly happened, but other than one episode earlier yesterday there has been no bleeding or diarrhea. Ultimately, I am glad we left her yesterday - as I was checking the discharge report, and her PCV level (which is the main test to indicate dehydration) was at 62% (normal is 35-50%). This morning when she was re-tested her PCV was back down to a healthy 40%. So definitely, the elevation of yesterday showed that she was well on her way to suffering from dehydration. So, as much as I wrestled with leaving her there, I am ultimately happy that I did.

She will be on 375mg of metronidazole 2 times daily for one week. Otherwise, she advised a bland diet for the next few days. She said her stools still might be a little soft, with maybe a little blood. But if it increases in level or severity to take her in again. Let's hope for the best. And so far, so good. 

They were unable to do a fecal smear, as she had no more diarrhea, but I can always bring in a sample to my regular vet to have him check.

Again, thanks to everyone for the support over the past few days! It has been wonderful. And so very appreciated. Katie gives you all a huge tail wag!!

Of course, we stopped by the pet store on our way home, so here are a few pictures of Ms. Katie with her new toys. She is pretty wiped out right now, so she is just photographed with them!

Kim


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Katie is such a cutie. She does look tired. Sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery. Hugs and wags too from Gunner and me.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So happy that pretty girl is home safe and sound now! 

Funny coincidence - When Ranger passed his knife tip, I bought him the EXACT same snake!! Only his is orange and black instead of green and black!

Give a Katie a big hug from Ranger and I!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Your girl is so beautiful! I would love to kiss her right on that sweet nose.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I just saw this thread. I am happy that Katie is home and doing well


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Very happy to hear Katie is home and recovering. Love the curly hair she has on her ears.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So glad Katie is well and back home....she's beautiful!!

Austin and Lincoln would really love to share that octopus with her!!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Yay Katie! New toys eh? Get as much pampering out of mom as you can while she thinks you are still "sick"! Feel better soon!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I just saw this and I'm so glad that Katie is doing better. She looks so cute with all her toys.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful katie does look tired but so cute surrounded by her new toys. Get a good night sleep.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Katie is home and doing better. I loved her picture with her toys - the octopus is a big hit at our house. Glad she is being spoiled.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just saw this! I'm so glad Katie is feeling well. Hudsen says she's pretty cute and to give her a kiss on the nose from him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So glad she is at home. She does look tired but also very pretty.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Just a quick update:

Katie continues to do really well. In fact, she is acting much like herself again. More of the crazy kates we know and love so much.

She still hasn't pooped since Sunday afternoon, so we are nearing 48 hours now. But I was told, that after an episode like she endured, that isn't too unusual. So like many of you before, I am officially on poop patrol!! 

Katie and I thank you all for your support during this ordeal. It meant so much 

Kim


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad she is home and doing so well!! ......let us know when she poops!!


----------

